# Good out of the Box....



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi All
There's been a lot of talk about certain cigars requiring a lot of age before they get good (ie ERDM Choix Supreme, EL Piramid). I'd be interested to hear what you guys think is a good smoke with little to no age on it. Let's say from out of the box, to 1 year of age. I'm sure we'll get a lot of differing opinions. I'll start if off...

I'll go with the Monte 2's and 4's and the Punch Punch. Not to sat that they won't improve with age, but I think they're great right now...


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Rass, Monte 4's, Boli PC's. the ones I speak of are from 06 and smoked very well.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Not many, IMHO. But then again, I'm somewhat of a vintage cigar snob...

That said, I do like the occasional fresh PSD4 and many of the custom cigars are great fresh!


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Fresh PSD4, RASS, por larranaga PC and pantelas.


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

The 06 PSD4's, Boli PC's, RASS are all smoking REALLY well right now.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Not many, IMHO. But then again, I'm somewhat of a vintage cigar snob...
> 
> That said, I do like the occasional fresh PSD4 and many of the custom cigars are great fresh!


Yeah, I've got a of 06 PSD4 that I've been trying to leave alone, but am failing. BTW, Go Cubs!


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

Big T said:


> Yeah, I've got a of 06 PSD4 that I've been trying to leave alone, but am failing. BTW, Go Cubs!


The PSD's are such a great dark color, and are really unbelievable. Makes me wish I bought more. Really pretty to look at... oh..... and smoke. Kicks my *ss every time.

(and I would retort with a "GO SOX", but seeing as they suck unbelievably, it's not worth my breath this year.) *sigh*


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Rass
Por Larranga PCs and Panatellas
VR Famosos( for a short time)
2006 Monte#2s (realy are not that bad)

Actually a lot of the 2006 cigars were pretty good as freshies. I am just in the habbit of buying then bye-bye for four years or more.


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

I agree with the PSD #4. Improves with age, but smokes nice right off the bat. It makes them hard to age. :dr

Not a Habano, but it seems to me that Joya de Nicaragua Celebracions smoke famously straight out of the box as well.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Big T said:


> BTW, Go Cubs!


Hell yeah!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Not many, IMHO. But then again, I'm somewhat of a vintage cigar snob...
> 
> That said, I do like the occasional fresh PSD4 and many of the *custom cigars *are great fresh!


Besides chocolates.....otherwise very little indeed


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I refuse to commit infantacide...............


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

Bolivar Inmensas 
H. Upmann Magnum 46
Partagas 8-9-8
San Cristobal de la H. La Punta


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

RyJ Short Churchills in the tube.

RASS


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

06 Monte 3's were pretty good and the 06 Monte EL's are fantastic.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

'06 party shorts
'06 boli tubo #3
'06 RASCC

y'all will probably laugh, but JLP's & quinteros too (gotta start somewhere)


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

The one who resists searching for and smoking aged stuff, often has a better appreciation for freshies.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Not many, IMHO. But then again, I'm somewhat of a vintage cigar snob...
> 
> That said, I do like the occasional fresh PSD4 and many of the custom cigars are great fresh!


Good out of the box? Well I think everything needs about 2 weeks to really settle down, but what smokes good young I believe is:

1. Bolivar Petite Coronas
2. RASS
3. PSD4's

Off the top of my head I think these 3 will smoke well right out of the box.

ATL


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

PLPC's
Party Shorts
PSD4

Personally I haven't had good luck with young RASS or Mag 46's.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I saw a couple votes for the PLPC. The one I sparked out of my late 06 cab after a week of rest was so acrid it was borderline unsmokeable.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

All of them. 
Then, later they change.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Xmodius said:


> Then, later they change.


Yes, but only for the better...


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Shorts are good fresh.

Hoyo des Dieux are also good fresh.

Juan Lopez #2 is good fresh.

I always thought monte #4 were good fresh.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am digging the fresh Boli PCs as well. :2


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

'06 Trini Robusto Extra and '06 Siglo VI are good out of the box.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

Big T said:


> Hi All
> There's been a lot of talk about certain cigars requiring a lot of age before they get good (ie ERDM Choix Supreme, EL Piramid). I'd be interested to hear what you guys think is a good smoke with little to no age on it. Let's say from out of the box, to 1 year of age. I'm sure we'll get a lot of differing opinions. I'll start if off...
> 
> I'll go with the Monte 2's and 4's and the Punch Punch. Not to sat that they won't improve with age, but I think they're great right now...


actually, i think the ERDMs are pretty good, fresh out of the box. also would choose Boli PC and H Upmann No 2.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

calistogey said:


> The one who resists searching for and smoking aged stuff, often has a better appreciation for freshies.


Amen Brother! :r

Boli PCs
Parti PC Especiales
RASCC


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

PSD4 and Trini Reyes.The others I won't touch.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Yes, but only for the better...


I agree!:tpd::tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> PSD4 and Trini Reyes.The others I won't touch.


:tpd: Reyes:dr


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

Bruce said:


> I refuse to commit infantacide...............


How about Ninfanticide?


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, just in case you are wondering. Here's the tally so far:

ERDM: 2 votes
PSD4: 9
Trini Reyes: 2
HU #2: 1
Trini Robusto Extra: 1
Siglo I: 1
Monte 4: 1
Party Short: 2
RASS: 5
Boli PC: 6
Boli Tubo #3: 1
Party PC Esp: 1
PLPC: 2
Hoyo DD: 1
JL #2: 1
PL Panatelas: 2
VR Famosos: 1
Monte 2: 1
HU 46: 1
SC La Punta: 1
Party 898: 1
RYJ Short Churchill: 1
Monte 3: 1
Monte EL: 1
RASCC: 2

And the winners are #1: PSD4; #2: Boli PC and #3 RASS. :ss


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Well, just in case you are wondering. Here's the tally so far:
> 
> And the winners are #1: PSD4; #2: Boli PC and #3 RASS. :ss


I can't argue with any of those choices. All good.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Well, just in case you are wondering. Here's the tally so far:
> 
> ERDM: 2 votes
> PSD4: 9
> ...


Almost anything from '06!!! :dr


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

i just had a xxx mad by camacho, i thought was wonderful fresh.. spent only 1 day in humi... very very good cig.. i will be trying more..


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Almost anything from '06!!! :dr


It sounds as if the changes in production have yielded cigars that smoke better earlier. I have heard this but haven't experienced it yet with the exception of one cigar I tried which was from 2/07 and was very good.


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

I just recently (in the past 2 weeks ) have smoked 2 Boli PC's from Feb 07 boxes (25). I know these are young but both smoked very well. I was amazed by the flavor already developed in this cigar. When this thread was started I hadn't tried a new Boli PC...I too would definitely recommend this as an excellent cigar "fresh" out of the box. If only I can keep my greedy little fingers off these things for at least another 3 months!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Besides the Boli PCs I mentioned earlier, the Monte #4s do smoke pretty nice ROTB. :2


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I guess it depends on who you give it to, but this usually ain't good out of the box. I hope you agree: :r


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Ivory Tower said:


> I guess it depends on who you give it to, but this usually ain't good out of the box. I hope you agree: :r


LMFO

Nice!


----------



## Jmurman (Apr 22, 2007)

Ivory Tower said:


> I guess it depends on who you give it to, but this usually ain't good out of the box. I hope you agree: :r


:r:r:r:tu


----------

